# farquilla



## Gregorio Delsol

¿Qué sería farquilla? 

Ayudame en esto, por favor.
gregorio


----------



## lauranazario

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> amigos que seria farquilla.



Gregorio, por favor bríndanos contexto/trasfondo y ofrécenos una oración completa. Las reglas de uso de este foro así lo estipulan.... ya que así podemos ayudarte con mayor eficacia.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Amigo, la palabra está suelta, así viene dentro una lista de palabras.


----------



## araceli

Hola, Gregorio:
Una palabra suelta..., macanudo, pero siempre puedes darnos una pista; farquilla no existe, aparentemente. Puede ser un error de escritura. CUALQUIER pista puede servir..., si no estamos jugando a las adivinanzas.
CONTEXTO significa muchas cosas: tema, lugar, palabras relacionadas, etc. etc. etc.
Prueba en Google a ver si la encuentras.
O en otro buscador.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Bueno, araceli, farquilla viene dentro esta lista de palabras;

Baños(materiales para baños
Cerámica piso (mosaico)
pego
farquilla
stucco (cement, sand, self-send)
juego de baños (WC, lavamano, ducha, llaves, herraje)

Espero que esto les facilite.


----------



## araceli

Hola de vuelta:
La verdad que esto parece un asunto para detectives...  
Me gustaría saber la nacionalidad de la persona que escribió el texto.
Te pregunto eso porque no es lo mismo que lo escriba un argentino, un mexicano, un cubano, etc., hay muchas variantes regionales para llamar las cosas.
Por ejemplo: *¿Pego?*¿masilla? *¿Stucco?* ¿estuco, yeso? y siguen las diferencias de lenguaje, algunas se entienden perfectamente como lavamanos/lavatorio, WC/inodoro, llaves/grifería/canillas, etc.
Todo esto es para comentarte cómo, en tan poco espacio, hay tantas diferencias de lenguaje.
¿Tienes alguna idea (en castellano) de que es o para que sirve una farquilla? ¿No será una marca? ¿Te hace acordar a algo? Aparentemente tiene que ver con el cuarto de baño.
Sigue la intriga...


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

araceli, el texto que traduzco es venezolano. No sé si farquilla es una sustancia usada en la colocación de cerámica o algo. Vino así dentro de la lista de palabras que puse en mi consulta anterior, pero de todas formas te doy muchas gracias porque has ayudado mucho.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

araceli, el texto dice que (la farquilla) viene en piezas, ¿qué piensas?


----------



## araceli

Hay pego (debe ser para pegar o colocar las cerámicas), estuco para paredes y quizás farquilla sea esa pasta que se pone entre los azulejos una vez pegados a la pared, en las uniones, nosotros en Argentina le llamamos pastina.
La verdad que es para volverse loco...  
Saludos.


----------



## araceli

Si dice que la farquilla viene en piezas quizás sean las cerámicas para hacer las guardas o frisos en la pared, en inglés es *frieze o border.*.
Para averiguarlo y sacarte las dudas tendrías que contactarte con alguien de Venezuela, ¿no te parece?
Suerte.


----------

